# TiVo LUX and Stream 4k (Also a shipment issue)



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Long read ahead. Skip to bottom for TLDR version.

Been awhile folks. Haven't posted with the TiVo Comm forums for a good while. I had moved on from TiVo a bit ago. Not due to them in particular - guide issues notwithstanding, or new ownership per say, but more because of CoX dishing out data caps in my area, since I crush their limits easily and thus forcing me to be unwilling to pay their exuberant prices on overages or Unlimited plan versions. If TiVo had also supported Hulu Live or YouTube TV at that time I most likely would have kept everything. 

At any rate now that my catch up story time is over. I thought I was done with TiVo - though my family enjoyed it. So when TiVo Stream 4k was announced I did the unexpected - I jumped back into the TiVo world. 

Now I face a dilemma. A double dilemma actually! After ordering one TiVo Stream and the family enjoying it, I embarked on possibly retiring all 5 of my Roku's and even our extra Fire sticks in the cars. I even signed up for SlingTV as a new user noob guy and as well I'm letting go and selling off my full Logitech Harmony setups on my devices. BUT I had to have backbit remotes for total family acceptance. The remote that comes with the Stream 4k just would not cut it -- I'm sure of this fact. From the title of this post you may surmise what I then did. Ashamed as I am, since I'm usually much more well read on tech facts... I bought LUX remotes and "so far" have determined they do not work fully with the TiVo Stream 4k. I also bought an additional TiVo Stream 4k to start my migration. $170 total later and now.. I am asking for a return and refund for the LUX remote. I hereby accept to eat any restocking fee's since my own ignorance lead to this debacle. 

Notice I said "remote" in the above paragraph. Not remotes (plural). Since my 2nd dilemma is that my shipping box only contained one remote....ugh, now what?

So questions.. 

1) Is there indeed a way for the LUX to work with the TiVo Stream 4k? Asking here will save me valuable research time, to possibly come again to the same conclusion that my rusty TiVo skils got me into. If so then I could keep the one LUX I do have and just proceed forward with refund on the missing LUX shipment.
2) Has anyone else dealt with an item not being received during shipment from TiVo? Should I brace for a debate? Argument? Proof? (Bonus points if you also requested a refund on top of not receiving shipment!)

I don't have good feels when it comes to what's next. Sounds like a right cluster of issues and emails. But let's hope for the best. Though to be frank, if I really will gear out my whole house I won't say it hinges on TiVo's ultimate response, since I'm not really the TV watcher in my house. I just facilitate ease of use, and setup what makes the family happy. Believe me they have been thru the ringer with all the services and devices I've put them thru. A true gauntlet of things. They missed the TiVo the most and are happy it's back.. now new and improved by supporting their streaming services of choice. Cox cable be damned. So at the end of the day TiVo will very likely be rolling out even if the lost LUX remote does not reach a happy conclusion -- for me.

Thoughts? Comments? Or best of all.. answers?

Long winded I know. Thanks for your time.

Cheers.

TLDR: Bought a 2nd TiVo Stream 4k and 2 LUX remotes. Single remote don't work with Stream 4k properly (oops, shoulda known betta!) and the other remote was not in shipment box. Asking for refund and lost item at the same time. Can you force remote to work with Stream 4k? (Probably not.) What will TiVo do for refund of LUX remote and what about the lost remote?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

When you say the LUX doesn't work "fully" with the Stream, does that mean it works partially? Which functions are working? I'm surprised it works at all.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Well from my persistence in button mashing I was able to at least determine the directional buttons worked to navigate menus. The guide button worked. The TV power off worked. I don't think it turned it back on either. Hmm that's about it I think. Oh and the OK button worked.

*Edit - also the play button worked with SlingTV to pause & play. The pause button itself? Did not pause however. There wasn't many if any other buttons that worked. I surmised at that point it was a lost cause for the most part.


----------



## m86 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Lux remote is an IR/RF Remote. I am not certain, but the Stream 4k may use a Bluetooth paired remote. If that is the case then the Lux remote would be unable to pair with the Stream 4k as Lux doesn't operate over Bluetooth.

I have a Sony TV which natively runs Android and I am able to use the TV remote that came with the TV instead of the Stream 4k remote for most functions. I believe the TV is just passing the commands through HDMI-CEC to the Stream 4k. It did the same thing with the Fire Stick 4k.

Edit:
I see here the Stream 4k remote is referred to as Bluetooth. TiVo Stream 4K Review: A Budget-Friendly HDMI Dongle Packs a Limited, but Promising App - Cord Cutters News

Also, I see TiVo sells a Bluetooth adapter for the Vox remote.
VOX Remote USB Bluetooth Adapter
I wonder if that means the Vox remote can be paired?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I would tackle the return in 2 phases. Phase 1, call and tell them about the missing remote and ask them to either send you another for free or give you a credit. Phase 2, after you get the replacement remote or the refund, then do your return. If phase 1 fails, then dispute the charge to your credit card.


----------

